# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Музыка от Valerios

## valerios

http://www.realmusic.ru/varajko/

Моя музыка.

----------


## Лев

*valerios*,
 Очень комфортно слушается твоя музыка :Ok:

----------


## valerios

*Лев*,
 Спасибо большое за отзыв.Желаю удачи.

----------


## VAD

а еще что-нибудь есть?

----------


## valerios

*VAD*,
 Пока нет,но обещали подвезти...

----------


## VAD

> *VAD*,
>  Пока нет,но обещали подвезти...


как это? :confused:

----------


## вокся

Спасибо за Ноябрь))) Мне, рождённой в ноябре, оч нра)))

----------


## valerios

http://www.realmusic.ru/varajko/
Добавил треки...
______________________________________
 Пишу на заказ минусовки,аранжировки,музыку.
Готов выполнить Ваш заказ качественно,быстро и по доступной цене.
Здесь демо:http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/607377/
_______________________________________________

varajko@yandex.ru
ICQ 437053489

----------


## VAD

ух ты... поназагрузил...

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Да, Ноябрь - недурен!
Но я бы его к Нью Эйдж не прикреплял...
Скорей всего Эйсид Джаз...

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Sadness  :Ok: 
Единственное - рояль мне по звуку не понравился... Что за ВСТ?
На высоких нотах очень электронно звучит... и скрипки тоже...

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
Trafico - не впечатлило... есть интересные моменты... но в основном примитивненько по звуку... в частности барабасы уж дюже 80-ыми попахивают... 

хотелось бы услышать аналогичное Salve!

----------


## valerios

http://www.realmusic.ru/varajko/
Добавил трек \Alba\
______________________________________
Пишу на заказ минусовки,аранжировки,музыку.
Готов выполнить Ваш заказ качественно,быстро и по доступной цене.
Здесь демо:http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/607377/
_______________________________________________

varajko@yandex.ru
ICQ 437053489

----------


## valerios

http://www.realmusic.ru/varajko/
Для поэтов,нуждающихся в музыке добавил трек \Мелодия\.Пишите песню...
______________________________________
Пишу на заказ минусовки,аранжировки,музыку.
Готов выполнить Ваш заказ качественно,быстро и по доступной цене.
Здесь демо:http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/607377/
_______________________________________________

varajko@yandex.ru
ICQ 437053489

----------


## елена рощина

*СПАСИБО !!!  ЛЕГКО И ПРИЯТНО !!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/789331.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VAD

*valerios*,
 какое нафиг бароко?

----------


## valerios

*VAD*,
 Большое спасибо за внимание к моей музыке.
Спаси Вас Господь!

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

А где трек "мелодия"..или уже слова написали?

----------

